# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Анекдоты

## Valda

* * *  
Интересно, это только в русском языке слово "работа" образовано от слова "раб", а "увольнение" от слова "воля"? 
* * *  
Сидит грузин на базаре, торгует апельсинами. Подходит к нему девушка в короткой юбке и таким нежным голосом говорит:
— А сколько у вас стоят апельсины?
Грузин:
— Дэсят рублей килограмм.
Она, задирая юбку выше:
— А так?
Он, опуская руку под прилавок:
— Восэм рублей.
Она поднимает юбку еще выше, грузин: «шэст рублей», она поднимает еще выше, он: «три рубля», она поднимает еще выше... Грузин, вынимая руку из— под прилавка и вытирая ее об тряпку:
— Дэсят рублей килограмм. 
* * *  
Померял член. Тридцать шесть! 
Почти тридцать семь! Теперь всегда буду мерять член градусником!!! 
* * *  
Самый глупый заяц - это тот, который думает, что если хорошо себя вести, то волки не посмеют его съесть.  
* * *  
Все мужики – сволочи. А кто не сволочи – с теми скучно. 
* * *  
Этот неловкий момент, когда в супермаркете проходишь мимо касс без покупок, а в голове: "Веди себя естественно, ты ничего не украл". (LOL so true!) 
* * *  
- Девушка, вы такая красивая! Я хочу от вас борщей.  (Good pick up line!) 
* * *  
Чтобы понравиться девушке, надо быть умным, красивым, богатым... или котом. 
* * *     
Add more!!

----------


## Valda

I'm basically trying to assemble the best jokes that are relatively simple and short to one thread. I searched the forum and found these..: 
* * *   
(( From Lampada's post: )) 
- Ну, и чем вчера закончилась твоя ссора с женой? 
- О, она приползла ко мне на коленях... 
- И чего сказала? 
- Вылезай из-под кровати, подлый трус! 
* * *  
(( Thanks to Bob Whiteman )) 
Иностранец подходит к кассе "Аэрофлота":
- Two tickets to Dublin.
- Куда, блин? 
* * *  
(Thanks to Lampada!) 
Приходит английский лорд домой. Ему открывает дворецкий и говорит:
- Ну что, старый хрен, опять бухал и шлялся по девкам?
- Нет, Джон, ходил покупать слуховой аппарат... 
* * *  
(courtesy of Lampada again) 
- Скажи, в чём смысл жизни?
- Сейчас не могу ответить. Интернет отключен. 
* * *  
(Thanks to Theodor) 
Приходит старый еврей к католическому священнику и говорит: 
- Я вчера переспал с двумя молодыми девушками.
- Я прощаю тебе грехи, сын мой, но скажи, почему ты исповедуешься мне, а не пошел к раввину?
- Я не исповедуюсь. Я хвастаюсь. 
* * *

----------


## Aurelian

Про Дублин напомнило такой анекдот:
Новый русский убаюкивает на руках маленького сына. Тот не хочет спать, а смотрит на подставку, на которой покоится самурайский меч. Он тихонечко спрашивает папу:
- Папа, а что это?
- Сабля.
- Что бля?
- Спи бля!!!

----------


## Valda

***
Новый русский поймал золотую рыбку. 
Она ему говорит:
- Отпусти меня, любое желание исполню.
- Рыбка вот есть у меня квартира в Москве, а вилла на
Канарах. Построй для меня автостраду, чтобы я мог быстро из квартиры до виллы добираться.
- Ну, ты даешь! Это ж очень тяжело. Только представь, сколько нужно бетона, асфальта. Лучше загадай другое желание.
- Ну ладно. Вот у меня были четыре жены. Все как сыр в масле катались, но при этом были вечно чем-то недовольны, а почему - не знаю. Научи меня понимать женщин.
-Тебе автостраду четырех или шестиполосную? 
*** 
- Доктор, у меня в голове маленький человечек все время ругается матом! 
- Так это легко поправить! 1000 долларов и никаких проблем! 
- Доктор, а знаете, что сейчас сказал маленький человечек? 
* * * 
Американский форум - Ты задаешь вопрос, тебе дают на него ответ. 
Израильский форум - Ты задаешь вопрос, тебе задают вопрос. 
Российский форум - Ты задаешь вопрос, и тебе долго рассказывают, какой ты мудак!
****

----------


## Aurelian

Девушка в первый раз ночевала у парня дома. Выходя из ванны, она спрашивает парня:
- У тебя в ванной я видела два полотенца, на одном было вышито "М", а на другом "Ж". Я вытиралась полотенцем с буквой "Ж", ведь  "М" - это ведь для мужчин, верно?
- Нет, "М" - это значит для морды.

----------


## Eric C.

> Девушка в первый раз ночевала у парня дома. Выходя из ванны, она спрашивает парня:
> - У тебя в ванной я видела два полотенца, на одном было вышито "М", а на другом "Ж". Я вытиралась полотенцем с буквой "Ж", ведь  "М" - это ведь для мужчин, верно?
> - Нет, "М" - это значит для морды.

 LOL
Good one!

----------


## Eric C.

> (( Thanks to Bob Whiteman )) 
> Иностранец подходит к кассе "Аэрофлота":
> - Two tickets to Dublin.
> - Куда, блин?

 I heard that one as if a Russian was saying that, and it went like, 
- Ту тикетс ту Даблин!
- Куда блин???
- Туда блин!!!

----------


## Eric C.

> I heard that one as if a Russian was saying that, and it went like, 
> - Ту тикетс ту Даблин!
> - Куда блин???
> - Туда блин!!!

 Also, a funny one about the Russian accent: 
There's a Russian at the reception counter in a hotel asking for service. He says, "ту ти ту ту ту, плиз". The receptionist says, "ok...", and the Russian walks away to his room, but the receptionist realizes she didn't really get what he wanted. Embarrassed, she walks over to a Russian guest in the hall and asks him if he knows what that could mean. He says, "sure, he just asked you to get someone to bring two teas to room #22."

----------


## Valda

> Also, a funny one about the Russian accent: 
> There's a Russian at the reception counter in a hotel asking for service. He says, "ту ти ту ту ту, плиз". The receptionist says, "ok...", and the Russian walks away to his room, but the receptionist realizes she didn't really get what he wanted. Embarrassed, she walks over to a Russian guest in the hall and asks him if he knows what that could mean. He says, "sure, he just asked you to get someone to bring two teas to room #22."

 Problem is I actually got what he was asking before reading the punchline, so it was kinda dry  ::  But maybe when you "hear" it it's more difficult to figure out right away. Good try regardless!

----------


## Paul G.



----------


## it-ogo

> I'm basically trying to assemble the best jokes that are relatively simple and short...

 There is a genre of simple and short wordplay jokes about Stierlitz.  
Штирлиц топил печку. К утру печка утонула.  * * * 
Из окна дуло. Штирлиц закрыл окно. Дуло исчезло.  * * *  Штирлиц падал из окна и чудом зацепился за раму. Наутро чудо распухло и посинело.  * * * 
Штирлиц склонился над картой. Его рвало на Родину.  * * *  Штирлиц украдкой кормил детей. От украдки дети пухли и дохли.  * * *  Штирлиц овладел собой и, немного спустя, заснул. 
...

----------


## dennis_ru

Филолог приходит на работу с огромным синяком под глазом. Начальник его спрашивает:
- Ну как же так? Вы же интеллигентнейший человек! Откуда же это у Вас?
- Да Вы понимаете... Пили чай у одной милейшей особы. В числе приглашенных был один военный. Вот он начал рассказывать:
- "Был у меня в роте один х%%%й..."
А я ему говорю:
- "Извините, но правильно говорить не в роте, а во рту"

----------


## Aurelian

Напомнило анекдот: 
Два бизнесмена подписывают контракты. Оба сосредоточены, тишина. Вдруг у одного случилась отрыжка. Коллега учтиво замечает:
 - Это у вас, наверное, изжога.
 - А? Да нет, это у меня из рота.

----------


## Eledhwen

Сократил слово — удлинил мысль. 
Заниматься ерундой — это бессмысленное, напрасное и ненужное занятие. Но как приятен сам процесс! 
Рожденный ползать упасть не может. 
«Спросонья» — это когда в холодильнике, среди продуктов ищешь штаны. А «с похмелья» — это когда находишь. 
Живу в Интернете, ем за компьютером, гажу в комментариях.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Этот неловкий момент, когда в супермаркете проходишь мимо касс без покупок, а в голове: "Веди себя естественно, ты ничего не украл". (LOL so true!)

 Чистая правда!  ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Живу в Интернете, ем за компьютером, гажу в комментариях.

 Aha, a new vocabulary word --from Викисловарь I think it must be гадить/нагадить, right?  
But is it very rude? Would a mother say to a child "Осторожно, не ступай туда, где щенок нагадил на полу?" Or is there a more polite word that one can use around children? (I only know the "clinical" term испражняться and the rude срать.)

----------


## Throbert McGee

> - "Был у меня в роте один х%%%й..."
> А я ему говорю:
> - "Извините, но правильно говорить не в роте, а во рту"

 LOL! (Well, I LOL'd after looking up another new word: Рота.)

----------


## Throbert McGee

> There is a genre of simple and short wordplay jokes about Stierlitz. 
> Штирлиц топил печку. К утру печка утонула.

 Hmmm, some of these seem to be untranslatable...   

> Штирлиц украдкой кормил детей. От украдки дети пухли и дохли.

 But this one works (awkwardly) in English: "Stierlitz fed the children stealthily. This _stealthily_ stuff made the children swell up and die."   

> Штирлиц овладел собой и, немного спустя, заснул.

 Ummm... is this one a reference to дрочка? (If not, then I misunderstood the joke.)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Штирлиц склонился над картой. Его рвало на Родину.

 That's my favorite. Recreates the series patriotically-somber air perfectly. lol  
Штирлиц стрелял вслепую. Слепая бегала зигзагами и кричала 
Штирлиц проводил Кэт до подъезда. Кэт сказала:
 - Давайте встретимся завтра, у роддома…
 Штирлиц поднял глаза и увидел в окне свет — урод действительно был дома. 
Штирлиц шёл по лесу и наткнулся на сук. У них и заночевал… 
Штирлиц погладил кошку, кошка сдохла. "Странно", — подумал Штирлиц, поплевав на утюг. 
Подобрав ключ, Штирлиц открыл сейф и вытащил записку Мюллера. Мюллер кричал и вырывался. _(Здесь игра слов не совсем удачна, зато эта шутка была популярна у нескольких поколений детей. )))_

----------


## Eric C.

> Подобрав ключ, Штирлиц открыл сейф и вытащил записку Мюллера. Мюллер кричал и вырывался. _(Здесь игра слов не совсем удачна, зато эта шутка была популярна у нескольких поколений детей. )))_

 How so? Sounds perfect to me; I've also heard this version of it: _Штирлиц дал Мюллеру подписку; Мюллер взвыл от боли_

----------


## Eric C.

Speaking of Shtirlitz jokes with sexual context... These have been my favorite ones.  _
Штирлиц стоял на своем... Это была любимая пытка Мюллера 
Радистка Кэт села в машину и дала газу... Она тогда еще не знала что Газ работает на гестапо 
(this one's slightly politically incorrect)
Штирлиц шел по лесу и увидел голубые ели... Подойдя поближе, он увидел что голубые не только ели, но и пили_

----------


## Eric C.

Also, these ones really made me laugh, even though they're a bit terrifying  _
Штирлиц облил кошку бензином и поджег; кошка пробежала 10 метров и упала; "Бензин кончился", подумал Штирлиц 
Штирлиц шел по улице и поднял глаза... Это были голубые глаза пастора Шлага 
Гестаповцы ставили машину на попа... "Бедный пастор", подумал Штирлиц_

----------


## pushvv

Гадить, в общем, вполне нормальное слово. Иногда применяется в переносном смысле ("Как бы ему нагадить?.."). 
Штирлиц кормил детей украдкой. - Shtirlitz feed children steathily. The Stealthily makes children die. - like this 
>>Ummm... is this one a reference to дрочка? (If not, then I misunderstood the joke.)
I suggest you to avoid this word           ^^^, it sounds silly. Though yes, it is about "feel myself" in english. Though "овладеть собой" ususally doesn't make such sense in right context.

----------


## Soft sign

> How so? Sounds perfect to me; I've also heard this version of it: _Штирлиц дал Мюллеру подписку; Мюллер взвыл от боли_

 In my ideolect, the words_ ‘записка’_ and _‘подписка’_ are pronounced with a hard [s], while the word _‘писька’_ is pronounced with a soft [sʲ] (the spelling also reflects such pronunciation). So this pun is not a pun for me.
How do you pronounse these words? Do you use a hard [s] in _‘писька’_ or a soft [sʲ] in _‘записка’_?

----------


## sperk

> "Как бы ему нагадить?.."

 Как вы бы перевести это?

----------


## Soft sign

Maybe,
«Как бы ему нагадить?..» — “What mischief can I make for him?..”

----------


## Medved

Как бы вы это *перевели*?
или
Как бы это перевести?

----------


## Medved

> _
> Штирлиц облил кошку бензином и поджег; кошка пробежала 10 метров и упала; "Бензин кончился", подумал Штирлиц_

 Я слышал это в такой интерпретации.  

> _Штирлиц вкатил кошке 10 кубиков бензина; кошка пробежала 10 метров и упала; "Бензин кончился", подумал Штирлиц_

----------


## gRomoZeka

> In my ideolect, the words_ ‘записка’_ and _‘подписка’_ are pronounced with a hard [s], while the word _‘писька’_ is pronounced with a soft [sʲ] (the spelling also reflects such pronunciation). So this pun is not a pun for me.
> How do you pronounse these words? Do you use a hard [s] in _‘писька’_ or a soft [sʲ] in _‘записка’_?

 That's right, they are pronounced and spelled differently, that's why it's not a perfect pun. Still, the words are so close that someone could not help but create a few jokes based on it.

----------


## pushvv

«Как бы ему нагадить?..» — “What mischief can I make for him?..” 
Yes, like this. I want to do something bad for him, i will do it, but right now i don't know how to do it exactly, and i want to decide(i can ominously rub my hands thinking about it).

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Speaking of Shtirlitz jokes with sexual context... These have been my favorite ones._
> Штирлиц стоял на своем... Это была любимая пытка Мюллера_

 Aha, that's a good reminder of the difference between _пытка_ and _попытка!_

----------


## Throbert McGee

> In my ideolect, the words_ ‘записка’_ and _‘подписка’_ are pronounced with a hard [s], while the word _‘писька’_ is pronounced with a soft [sʲ]

 Ahhhaaaaa... (now I understand the joke!).

----------


## Lampada

> Aha, that's a good reminder of the difference between _пытка_ and _попытка!_

 _Попытка - не пытка._ (Старая поговорка)

----------


## pushvv

In my ideolect, the words ‘записка’ and ‘подписка’ are pronounced with a hard [s], while the word ‘писька’ is pronounced with a soft [sʲ] 
Ничто не мешает сказать "писка", поймет кто угодно (возможно, так правильнее, btw)

----------


## Valda

> _Попытка - не пытка._ (Старая поговорка)

 Can anyone explain exactly what it means? Like, "Don't ask questons, just do it" ?

----------


## Soft sign

«Попытка — не пытка» means something like “Trying to do something never hurts you”; “It's always better to try than to do nothing”.

----------


## Paul G.

> Can anyone explain exactly what it means? Like, "Don't ask questons, just do it" ?

 Literally it's translated as "a try is not a torture", it means something like "your try can't be a torture", "no one tortures you if you try". Usually we say it to a person who thinks over "to do or not to do". Or like kinda a motto if you try to begin something and need to encourage yourself, like "no one blames me if I just try".

----------


## Lampada

попытка - an attempt

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ничто не мешает сказать "писка", поймет кто угодно (возможно, так правильнее, btw)

 Сказать-то можно, но такого слова нет (нужен мягкий знак), поэтому это будет не только неправильно, но и зачастую непонятно. "Что это было? Я не расслышал.. Описка? Приписка? Записка? ... Песка"?" )

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Can anyone explain exactly what it means? Like, "Don't ask questons, just do it" ?

 "It couldn't hoit," as they say in Brooklyn.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> _
> Штирлиц шел по лесу и увидел голубые ели... Подойдя поближе, он увидел что голубые не только ели, но и пили_

 Hmmm, in "standard" Russian, if I'm not mistaken, it would be more correct to say _Штирлиц увидел как голубые ели_  if the meaning is "Shtirlitz saw the gays eating", right?  So dropping the *как* makes the meaning ambiguous (and is an example of "grammatical ellipsis"). 
Anyway, the joke isn't directly translatable, but I thought of more or less analogous word-play in English: 
James Bond once again noticed the woman with the _arrogant gaze_. "She's so beautiful -- it's too bad that her friends are snobbish homosexuals," he thought.

----------


## Doomer

> Hmmm, in "standard" Russian, if I'm not mistaken, it would be more correct to say _Штирлиц увидел как голубые ели_  if the meaning is "Shtirlitz saw the gays eating", right?  So dropping the *как* makes the meaning ambiguous (and is an example of "grammatical ellipsis"). 
> Anyway, the joke isn't directly translatable, but I thought of more or less analogous word-play in English:

 голубые ели = blue spruces - Picea pungens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Marcus

Штирлиц увидел: голубые ели.

----------


## pushvv

>>Сказать-то можно, но такого слова нет (нужен мягкий знак), поэтому это будет не только неправильно, но и зачастую непонятно. "Что это было? Я не расслышал.. Описка? Приписка? Записка? ... >>Песка"?" ) 
I hope you wouldn't say it without context? Кроме того, вы уверены что есть слово "писька", простите, и его произношение будет сильно отличаться от "писка"? Кроме того, была у нас одна женщина - постоянно говорила "записька", "описька"... Ну вы меня поняли.

----------


## Soft sign

> Кроме того, вы уверены что есть слово "писька"

 Certainly.   

> и его произношение будет сильно отличаться от "писка"? Кроме того, была у нас одна женщина - постоянно говорила "записька", "описька"...

 It’s interesting. So, there are two groups of people who consider this pun perfect: one group pronounces ‘писка’, ‘записка’, and the other groop pronounces ‘писька‘, ‘записька’.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Hmmm.... *Soft sign*, I was always aware of one group only: people who pronounce a word "записка" in this joke correctly, otherwise there's no ambiguity and no point in the punch line, and no joke itself. BUT it makes this pun imperfect (though perfectly understandable), and that just it - an imperfect pun with childish vocabulary.
But I guess it depends on a narrator's preferences, and some people can tell it differently.  

> Кроме того, вы уверены что есть слово "писька", простите, и его произношение будет сильно отличаться от "писка"?

 *pushvv,* ээ... Да, я могу различить на слух "писька" и "писка", "Варька" и "варка", "полька" и "полка".. А у кого-то из "нейтив спикеров" с этим проблемы?
И, конечно, это слово есть в "официальных" словарях уже много десятков лет (про разговорный язык и говорить нечего). Иначе получилось бы как в анекдоте про Вовочку: "Странно... Ж*па есть, а слова нет".

----------


## pushvv

Вы говорите о каком-то сферическом коне в вакууме, возьмите нормальную живую речь, возьмите контекст, и вам никогда не удастся спутать писку с опиской, или запиской, или с чем бы то ни было, я гарантирую это. Разница в произношении мягкого знака в этой шутке не играет абсолютно никакой роли.

----------


## E-learner

Штирлиц выстрелил Мюллеру в голову. Пуля отскочила.
 "Броневой" - подумал Штирлиц.   

> Штирлиц шёл по лесу и наткнулся на сук. У них и заночевал…

 Штирлиц шел по Берлину и увидел проституток. "Недосуг" — подумал Штирлиц.

----------


## Doomer

> Штирлиц выстрелил Мюллеру в голову. Пуля отскочила.
>  "Броневой" - подумал Штирлиц.

 даже не все русские поймут прикол  ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Штирлиц шёл по лесу и наткнулся на сук.

 "Здравствуйте, девушки!" -- сказал Штирлиц. 
(Yes, I know I'm mixing two jokes...)

----------


## pushvv

Да, правильно понял. Соль в том, что в контексте "лес", слово "сук", обычно значит bough

----------


## Throbert McGee

> даже не все русские поймут прикол

 I only knew броневой in the usual sense of "armored; armor-plated", and had to go Googling for more info. (It turns out that Броневой is also the surname of the actor who played Мюллер on screen.) <--- select text for explanation

----------


## alexsms

> Hmmm, in "standard" Russian, if I'm not mistaken, it would be more correct to say _Штирлиц увидел как голубые ели_  if the meaning is "Shtirlitz saw the gays eating", right?  So dropping the *как* makes the meaning ambiguous (and is an example of "grammatical ellipsis").

 absolutely right, It must be either Он увидел, как голубые ели.... or Он увидел, что голубые ели....  - and in this case it will have nothing to do with trees.. so this joke technically is not a joke because the basic grammar rule is broken here...  
but another one i like: Штирлиц шёл вдоль берега, поскользнулся и упал на гальку. Галька тихо взвизгнула и убежала.

----------


## alexsms

> даже не все русские поймут прикол

 конечно, я никогда не понимал, пока не посмотрел фильм и не узнал фамилию актёра...

----------


## pushvv

Вот такой фольклор. 
Жила-была в коммуналке одна бедная семья — муж и жена. Настолько бедная, что даже холодильника своего у них не было. Как-то раз жена сказала:
— Что ж мы так плохо живём? Давай хоть холодильник себе купим.
На новый холодильник, понятное дело, денег нету. Решили по объявлению найти. Взяли газету… То ли «Всё для вас», то ли «Из рук в руки». Везде холодильники очень дорогими были. Только в одном объявлении удалось найти низкую цену. Прошли по соседям, знакомым, собрали деньги. Чуть-чуть только не добрали. Ладно, думают, сторгуемся.
Приезжают по адресу. Старенькая хрущёвка, дверь, обитая обшарпанным дермантином… Рядом кнопка звонка. Нажали, стали ждать… Ждут, ждут… Минуты через три слышат за дверью приближающееся шарканье. Дверь открыла дряхлая старушка, которую годы согнули настолько, что она была чуть выше дверной ручки.
— Э-э, здравствуйте… Мы по поводу холодильника…
— А-а-а?! Чего? Говорите громче — я плохо слышу!
— Здравствуйте!!! МЫ ПО ПОВОДУ ХОЛОДИЛЬНИКА!!!
— А, холодильник… Холодильник. Да, конечно… Проходите.
Старушка сделала шаг назад, пропуская гостей внутрь. Наши герои зашли и огляделись. Несмотря на кажущуюся бедность, квартирка была уютно и со вкусом обставлена, да и по площади была немаленькой — три комнаты, большой коридор.
— Проходите, проходите, — засуетилась старушка. — Я вам сейчас чайку поставлю…
Гости прошли на кухню. Пока старушенция ставила чайник, внимание гостей занимал только потенциальный объект покупки. Холодильник, не менее обшарпанный, чем входная дверь, рычал в углу, будто загнанный зверь. Его внутренности наверняка помнили и водку по рупь-двадцать, и колбасу по два-пятьдесят. Короче, холодильник был если не ровесником супругам, то ненамного их моложе. Но делать было нечего — больше за эту цену ничего не представлялось возможным найти.
Пока пили чай, старушка поведала им, что этот холодильник с ней очень давно, многое повидал и посему ей превелико дорог. И что продаёт она его только потому, что собралась не сегодня — завтра помирать. А сын её уже собрал вещички, готовясь переехать в эту квартиру, как только бабка коня двинет.
На улице темнело…
— Ладно, пора нам и честь знать, — молвили гости.
— Да? Ну ладно, давайте денежки и забирайте холодильничек.
— Вот… 
Муж полез было в карман, но, смутившись, остановился.
— Только… Вы знаете, у нас там не хватает немного.
— Да ладно, — засмеялась старушка, — забирайте! Я бы его и даром отдала, да на похороны надо денег набрать…
Обрадованные супруги расплатились, поблагодарили хозяйку и пошли домой.  
Поставив холодильник в своей комнате, герои нашего рассказа (кстати, давайте как-нибудь их назовём… скажем, Лена и Коля) подумали, что неплохо бы «обновить» холодильник и хотя бы что-то положить внутрь. Жена вышла в коридор и спросила у соседки по коммуналке Доры Соломоновны немного денег взаимы. Та начала ворчать, мол, холодильник себе купили, а сами денег требуют… Тем не менее, денег она-таки дала, но только после того, как Лена пообещала, что вымоет вместо Доры Соломоновны лестничную площадку, когда придёт её очередь… Занятые деньги были отданы Николаю, который пошёл в магазин и, перед самым его закрытием, купил полкило самых дешёвых сосисок. Гулять, так гулять! Сосиски были принесены домой и торжественно водружены в морозилку свежекупленного предмета обихода. После этого довольные супруги уснули, несмотря на рычание и хрюканье своего холодильника…  
На следующее утро Колян пробудился и, почёсывая тощий живот, торчащий из дырки в майке, стал мучать себя мыслью, что бы такого съесть. Неожиданно он вспомнил про сосиски и растолкал спящую жену, чтобы она ему их приготовила…
Жена, ворча, встала, надела байковый домашний халат и подошла к холодильнику. Через секунду из недр обшарпанного монстра раздался удивлённый голос:
— Это почём же ты эти сосиски брал?
— А тебе что, мало? — огрызнулся муж. — Я, между прочим, самые дешёвые брал…
— Да нет, я у тебя, наоборот, спрашиваю — зачем ты их СТОЛЬКО взял? Тут не меньше килограмма!
— Ты чего, рехнулась? — зевнул Николай. — Полкило всего…
— Ты мне мозги не пудри! — взбеленилась жена. — Чай, не первый год на свете живу! Чего я, на глаз килограмм от полкило не отличу?
Николай встал, подошёл к холодильнику и, взяв в руки сосиски, тщательно их пересчитал. И правда, выходило раза в два больше, чем должно было быть. Он снова почесал пузо, потом затылок… Пересчитал ещё раз. 
Вдруг он хлопнул себя по лбу, бросил сосиски в холодильник и закрыл дверцу. Подождал пару секунд, и, с торжествующим видом, снова её распахнул.
Внутри лежало… — никогда не поверите — ДВА килограмма сосисок! 
Николай захохотал и снова хлопнул дверцей холодильника. Количество сосисок вновь удвоилось, а у жены, которая наблюдала за всеми этими действиями, глаза полезли на лоб.
Лена и Коля тут же побежали по соседям, спрашивая у них взаймы разные продукты. Приходя домой, они кидали всё это в холодильник. Холодильник работал. Продукты удваивались. Довольные супруги наелись до отвала и сели отдышаться. Тут Лена неожиданно воскликнула:
— Ну-ка, а вот так?
Она сняла с пальца обручальное кольцо и метнулась к холодильнику. Через мгновение в её руках сияло два абсолютно одинаковых кольца. 
Жизнь у супругов резко изменилась. Холодильник исправно копировал всё, кроме денег. Точнее, деньги он тоже копировал, но только номера у банкнот были одинаковыми. Разбогатев, наши герои решили приобрести собственную квартиру. Целью стала трёхкомнатная квартира в новостройке в перспективном районе города. Оформив документы, супруги наняли бригаду рабочих, чтобы те сделали там евроремонт, а сами решили где-нибудь отдохнуть. Одна туристическая компания предложила им дорогой тур на Гавайи, с проживанием в фешенебельном пятизвёздочном отеле.
Получив билеты на авиарейс, Елена Владимировна и Николай Иванович собрали вещи и отправились в аэропорт. Холодильник они тоже взяли с собой, поскольку оставлять его без присмотра было бы весьма рискованно. Они бы взяли его с собой даже в салон самолёта, но правила авиакомпании этого, по понятным причинам, не разрешали.
Итак, вещи были сданы в багажное отделение, а супруги заняли свои места. 
…Самолёт летел над бескрайним океаном, иссиня-чёрная гладь которого была видна в окошки между пушистых белых облаков… Наши пассажиры прильнули к иллюминатору, стараясь запомнить в деталях каждый миг полёта. Но вдруг раздался резкий звук, самолёт тряхнуло, и он немного накренился на правое крыло. Пассажиры запаниковали. Тут и там раздавались испуганные возгласы. В салон вышла стюардесса и сделала объявление:
— Уважаемые пассажиры, без паники. У самолёта отказал один двигатель, но остальные три работают нормально, мы долетим до места назначения на них. 
Не успела она это произнести, как самолёт вновь тряхнуло. Стюардесса побледнела и убежала в кабину пилота. Через минуту по громкой связи в салоне раздался её голос:
— Уважаемые пассажиры, просим сохранять спокойствие. Только что у нас отказал второй двигатель, из-за чего нам пришлось сбросить высоту, но Гавайи уже близко и мы доберемся до них, если немедленно выбросим бОльшую часть багажа. 
Услышав эту новость, наши герои встрепенулись и, вспомнив о своём холодильнике, побежали в багажное отделение. Они успели вовремя. Два дюжих молодца в форме авиакомпании тащили их холодильник к открытому люку. Муж набросился на одного из них, жена прыгнула на плечи другому, тот споткнулся и бросил холодильник. Второй, не в силах удержать один, тоже отпустил его. Пол багажного отделения был сильно накренён, поскольку самолёт снижался, поэтому холодильник покатился на своём эмалированном боку прямёхонько к люку и, несмотря на вопли супругов, упал вниз…  
Ровно тринадцать лет назад в том же самом месте произошла другая авиакатастрофа. Погибли все члены экипажа и пассажиры, кроме мальчика четырёх лет и девочки трёх лет. Им чудом удалось выжить — они зацепились за кусок обшивки и спланировали на ветви пальмы, которая росла на одном из необитаемых островов Тихого океана. Детей подобрали и выкормили обезьяны.
Дети росли. Росли, наслаждаясь величавым спокойствием океана в штиль, его могучим буйством в часы шторма… нежным белым песком, покрывающим пляжи острова… стройными пальмами, в тени которых можно было укрыться от невыносимо жаркого солнца… шумом тропических ливней…
Но по мере того, как они росли, они всё чаще стали задумываться, есть ли в этом мире другие люди…
— Давай построим плот и поплывём вперёд, — предложил парень.
Девушка задумчиво посмотрела на него и кивнула. С тех пор они стали всё своё свободное время тратить на постройку плота. Так как у них не было топоров, чтобы срубить деревья, им приходилось ждать, пока за них это сделает шторм. Они собирали сухие ветви, доски, выброшенные океаном на берег, специальным образом сушили лианы — так, чтобы они не теряли своей гибкости…
Наконец, плот был построен. Он был большим и очень крепким — настолько крепким, насколько было возможно его таким сделать… Парень спустил плот на воду, и во время отлива его вынесло в океан. Грести они могли лишь узкими дощечками, поэтому не могли побороть силу течения и отдались на его милость. Их медленно относило прочь от острова. 
Парень сидел и восхищённо смотрел на девушку, понимая, что с каждым днём она нравится ему всё больше… Они были уже довольно взрослыми — парню семнадцать лет, а девушке шестнадцать, — поэтому природа брала своё.
И парень сказал:
— Я хочу быть с тобой всю жизнь, до конца своих дней, делить с тобой все радости и беды…
— Я тоже этого хочу, — ответила девушка и улыбнулась.
Парень радостно засмеялся и скользнул с плота в солёную воду… Ему хотелось отблагодарить свою любимую за то, что она существует, за то, что она делает этот мир таким прекрасным…
Он нырнул и нашарил на дне раковину, из которой достал жемчужину. Вынырнув, он внимательно рассмотрел её и выбросил со словами: — Нет, эта жемчужина недостойна такой девушки!
Он нырнул ещё раз и пробыл под водой гораздо дольше. Появившись на поверхности, он долго фыркал, прежде чем смог отдышаться и рассмотреть как следует свой улов. Новая жемчужина не понравилась ему своей структурой и цветом. Её он тоже выбросил, сказав, что она недостойна его девушки…
Он нырнул в третий раз. Он пробыл на дне столько, сколько ему могли позволить его лёгкие и отыскал там огромную чёрную жемчужину, которая была прекрасна даже на глубине. Её насыщенный цвет притягивал к себе взгляд, гипнотизируя любого, кто увидел бы её. Коллекционеры на Большой земле отдали бы за неё не только все свои деньги, но и свои жизни.
И вот, когда в лёгких нашего ловца жемчуга уже не осталось воздуха, а в ногах стало покалывать, он вынырнул на поверхность, тут же зажмурившись от яркого солнечного света.
И вот он, наконец, отдышался и открыл глаза, предвкушая, что сейчас вновь увидит свою любимую и сможет сделать ей такой поистине королевский подарок…
А ВОКРУГ КРОВИЩА, И ХОЛОДИЛЬНИК НА ПЛОТУ СТОИТ!!!

----------


## Eric C.

> Hmmm, in "standard" Russian, if I'm not mistaken, it would be more correct to say _Штирлиц увидел как голубые ели_  if the meaning is "Shtirlitz saw the gays eating", right?  So dropping the *как* makes the meaning ambiguous (and is an example of "grammatical ellipsis"). 
> Anyway, the joke isn't directly translatable, but I thought of more or less analogous word-play in English: 
> James Bond once again noticed the woman with the _arrogant gaze_. "She's so beautiful -- it's too bad that her friends are snobbish homosexuals," he thought.

 As far as I know, in "standard" Russian punctuation plays a more crucial role in affecting the meaning than it does in English, and that phrase could easily be turned into a grammatically flawless sentence by putting just one mark in there so it will be like, "Штирлиц шел по лесу и увидел: голубые ели... Подойдя поближе, он увидел что голубые не только ели, но и пили"

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Штирлиц шёл вдоль берега, поскользнулся и упал на гальку. Галька тихо взвизгнула и убежала.

 If I understand this one correctly, one could very loosely "translate" it as follows: 
"Barney, have you seen Fred?" -- asked Wilma Flintstone.
"He said he was taking the children to the lake, to throw pebbles into the water." -- answered Barney.
Wilma screamed and fainted. 
(The word "галька" = "pebbles" , but "Pebbles" was also the baby daughter of the cartoon character Fred Flintstone. And in Russian, "Галька" is a nickname for the feminine name "Галина".) 
P.S. A similar (but quite disgusting!) joke in English: 
"Let's go back to my house and blow bubbles," said Michael Jackson to the little boy.  
Explanation --> "blow bubbles" normally means "пускать мыльные пузыри", but in the context of Michael Jackson, one could interpret it to mean "делать минет моему шимпанзе Баблзу". <--

----------


## Aurelian

Штирлиц вышел из бара, прошел пару метров и вдруг что-то сильно ударило его по спине. Он обернулся - это был асфальт.

----------


## maxmixiv

Штирлиц сидит в кабинете и читает шифровку из Москвы. Неожиданно в кабинет влетает Мюллер, отрывает от донесения кусок страницы и так же стремительно убегает.
«Пронесло!» — подумал Штирлиц.
«Чтоб тебя так пронесло!» — подумал Мюллер. 
Штирлиц и Мюллер отдыхали на пляже.
"Штирлиц, а откуда у Вас эти красные плавки с серпом и молотом?" - вдруг заинтересовался Мюллер.
"Бабушка подарила на 23-е февраля" - машинально ответил Штирлиц и тут же подумал, а не сболтнул ли он чего-нибудь лишнего.

----------


## Полуношник

> Штирлиц сидит в кабинете и читает шифровку из Москвы. Неожиданно в кабинет влетает Мюллер, отрывает от донесения кусок страницы и так же стремительно убегает.
> «Пронесло!» — подумал Штирлиц.
> «Чтоб тебя так пронесло!» — подумал Мюллер.

 Штирлиц услышал шаги за дверью. "Мюллер", подумал Штирлиц. "Правильно", подумал Мюллер.

----------


## Crocodile

> Если бы строители строили дома так же, как программисты пишут программы, первый залетевший дятел разрушил бы всю цивилизацию

 Если бы строителям пришлось бы: 
1. Перестраивать все дома более, чем трёхлетней давности из-за того, что появился новый сорт цемента;
2. Строить дом, который по желанию жильцов разных квартир принимал бы требуемую форму;
3. Класть бетонные плиты, которые рассыпаются в песок после того, как канарейка жильца случайно прочирикала в резонанс (разумеется такое свойство именно этих плит выясняется после печального опыта постройки 20-ти зданий);
4. Строить высотные здания, начиная, по настоянию заказчика, с резной печной трубы;
5. Безуспешно пытаться объяснить заказчику, что для постройки здания выше двух этажей нужен подъёмный кран, а лестницы, с помощью которой была построена дача заказчика, явно хватить не может, несмотря на то, что эта лестница уже год лежит сложенная в подвале, за неё уже уплачены деньги, а продавец лестницы говорил, что лестница может раздвигаться; 
и т.д. 
тогда никогда ни одно здание не было бы построено. Но, ведь мы же как-то переписываемся.  ::

----------


## Eledhwen

*Телекомпания «ВИD»*, hell version.

----------


## Valda

Я нашла этот следующий "анекдот" на интернете, но понятно не имею... может быть кто-то может объяснить мне о чём дело?    

> Какая разница между женщиной и стеклом?  
> Ответ - Если стекло покрывают матом, оно белеет, а женщина краснеет.

----------


## JamarriJa

Valda, тебя так и тянет к русскому мату  :: 
Покрывать стекло матом - значит, делать его матовым, белым = make frosted glass
Покрывать матом человека - значит, ругаться на него матом, плохими словами. Поэтому женщина краснеет. она смущена

----------


## JamarriJa

игра слов

----------


## Aurelian

Долго искал Иван-Царевич Змея-Горыныча, чтобы вызвать его на поединок. Вдруг видит - какая-то зловонная пещера. Заходит в неё и кричит:
- Змей Горыныч, выходи! Драться будем!
В ответ слышит:
- Хорошо, Иван-Царевич. Только сначала вылезь из моей жопы.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Долго искал Иван-Царевич Змея-Горыныча, чтобы вызвать его на поединок. Вдруг видит - какая-то зловонная пещера. Заходит в неё и кричит:
> - Змей Горыныч, выходи! Драться будем!
> В ответ слышит:
> - Хорошо, Иван-Царевич. Только сначала вылезь из моей жопы.

  
George Lucas stole ALL of his ideas!!!!

----------


## maxitron

В иммиграционной службе:
- Nаmе?
- аbu Dаlаh Sаrаfi. 
- Sех?
- Four timеs а wееk. 
- No, no, no... mаlе or fеmаlе? 
- Mаlе, fеmаlе... somеtimеs cаmеl...

----------


## Valda

Пациэнт доктору.
- доктор, я чешусь ...
- мыться, пробовал ?
- да, не помогает, через месяц все равно чешусь 
--------------------------------------- 
Мaмaшa приводит свою 18-летнюю дочь к врaчу:
- Доктор, мою дочь постоянно тошнит.
Врaч осмотрел девицу и говорит:
- Вaшa дочь беременнa, нa пятом месяце...
- Дa вы что, доктор, моя дочь-пaинькa, онa никогдa не былa с мужчиной! Прaвдa, дочкa?!
- Дaже не целовaлaсь ни рaзу!!! - говорит дочь.
Доктор молчa подходит к окну и нaчинaет пристaльно смотреть вдaль.
Проходит 5 минут.
- Доктор, что-то не тaк? - спрaшивaет мaть.
- Нет, нет. Просто в тaких случaях нa востоке восходит яркaя звездa и три волхвa спускaются с холмa. Вот стою, жду... 
------------------------------------ 
Здоровый сон не только укрепляет нервную систему, но и сокращает рабочий день. 
-------------------------------------  
Приходит пьяный муж поздно домой, жена его спрашивает: "Ты где был?" 
Муж: - В шахматы играл. 
Жена: - Что-то от тебя водкой пахнет. 
Муж: - А что, от меня шахматами должно пахнуть?

----------


## Paul G.

> George Lucas stole ALL of his ideas!!!!

 Absolutely. 
I'm sure you know that "Jabba" means "toad" in Russian.   
Ah, really?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Просто в тaких случaях нa востоке восходит яркaя звездa и три *волхвa* спускaются с холмa.

 Hmmm, interesting new word for me. (I've seen the three dudes referred to in Russian as _три царя_, _три мудреца_, or _три мага_ -- i.e., kings, wise men, or mages.)

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Hmmm, interesting new word for me. (I've seen the three dudes referred to in Russian as _три царя_, _три мудреца_, or _три мага_ -- i.e., kings, wise men, or mages.)

 It is an old word, but still understandable. It's rarely used in daily speech, but you can often see it in fairy tales, legends etc.
The root is the same as in "волшебник".

----------


## pushvv

AFAIK, Волхвы хорошо известны широкому кругу именно из евангелия (к Иисусу пришли). То есть, волхвы ассоциируются именно с Иисусом. А вообще волхвами называли языческих жрецов (что-то вроде друидов). Они имели достаточно большой вес. Могли выгнать князя, например. После принятия христианства (одна из причин принятия, вероятно, как раз укрепление княжеской власти и истребление волхвов) периодически устраивали бунты, но без особого успеха. Позже волхвами называли вообще всех, кто умел что-нибудь необычное - лечить, ворожить, гадать ну и так далее. Сейчас, вероятно можно встретить в каких-нибудь неоязыческих сектах.

----------


## Valda

Хорошо работать на двух работах! Денег много!
Но не потому, что платят много, а потому, что тратить некогда... 
------------------------------------------ 
- Я понял, что такое Twitter. Это когда хочется написать СМС, но некому. 
-------------------------------- 
- Девушка, подарите мне свою фотографию...
- (кокетливо) А зачем вам?
- А я ее на сервант поставлю, чтобы дети боялись за конфетами лазить. 
-------------------------------------- 
- Моя тёща похожа на графа Дракулу!
- Что ты, у графа клыки намного меньше, да и шерсть из ушей не растет! 
----------------------------------- 
- Тебя не беспокоит лишний вес?
- Он у меня не лишний, он у меня запасной! 
------------------------- 
- Мне кажется, что ты меня не любишь.
- Не говори глупости. Я всех не люблю. 
------------------------- 
В свой день рождения подходит четырёхлетняя дочка с вопросом:
- Мамулечка, а откуда я взялась?
- Солнышко, мы тебя в капусте нашли!
- Ма-а-а-ма, какая капуста? Апрель месяц на дворе...
Тут в разговор вмешивается папа:
- В квашеной, дочка, в квашеной... 
------------ 
- Тёща мне на день рождения обещала подарить Porsche Cayenne...
- Дорогой, ты не расслышал: борщ и хрен! 
--------------- 
14 апреля 2013 в 9:34
Диалог в ресторане с официантом:
- Можно счет?..
- Можно.
- Жаль... 
-------------------
- Официант, а почему у меня в супе слуховой аппарат?!
- Простите, что вы сказали?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> - Тебя не беспокоит лишний вес?
> - Он у меня не лишний, он у меня запасной!

 Heh-heh. "I won't say that my mother-in-law is fat; let's just say that she's_ famine-proof_."

----------


## ssgreg

В иммиграционной службе:   

> - Nаmе?
> - аbu Dаlаh Sаrаfi. 
> - Sех?
> - Four timеs а wееk. 
> - No, no, no... mаlе or fеmаlе? 
> - Mаlе, fеmаlе... somеtimеs cаmеl...

 - Nationality? 
- Russian. 
- Occupation? 
- No, no. Just visiting...

----------


## pushvv

>>Heh-heh. "I won't say that my mother-in-law is fat; let's just say that she's famine-proof."
Встречаются два друга:
- Я вчера с девушкой познакомился. Маша Иванова зовут.
- Машка? Да у неё ж ноги колесом.
- Ну, скажем, не колесом, а буковкой "о".

----------


## Valda

- Святой отец, я грешна в том, что несколько раз в день смотрюсь в зеркало и вижу, как я красива. 
- Продолжайте, дитя мое. Это не грех. Это всего лишь заблуждение...

----------


## Valda

Что такое средний возраст? 
- Это когда тебе все равно, куда идет жена - лишь бы не тащиться вместе с ней.  
----------------------- 
Муж говорит жене: 
- Я могу согласиться с тобой, но тогда мы оба будем неправы.  
--------------------------- 
- У вас проблема с фотографией в паспорте. 
- Какая проблема? Вон я третий слева.  
--------------------------- 
- Мам, а если червяка разрезать, то его половинки будут дружить? 
- С тобой - нет.

----------


## Aurelian

У тёщи должно быть два зуба: первым она должна открывать зятю пиво, а второй должен постоянно БОЛЕТЬ!

----------


## ssgreg

bash:
ххх: Биологи доказали, что тараканы могут жить без головы! (ссылка)
ууу: Могут. Но в голове им уютнее.

----------


## ssgreg

Малой добрался до банки с паштетом, стал читать состав. 
Добрался до "жиры, белки и т.д." 
Поставил банку на стол, сказал "сами жрите паштет из б*е*лок" и ушел к себе в комнату. 
(c) bash

----------


## dAli

Лингвистический анекдот. Извините за ненормативную лексику ::  
"Два рабочих на стройке таскают в носилках цементный раствор.
Первый: Нах#я дох#я нах#ярил? Расх#яривай нах#уй!
Второй: Них#я не дох#я! Пох#ярили!" 
(First: Why put so much? Take it out immediately!
Second: Not much! Go on!) 
P.S. I'm sorry for mistakes in English. I have come to learn that.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> bash:
> ххх: Биологи доказали, что тараканы могут жить без головы! (ссылка)
> ууу: Могут. Но *в голове* им уютнее.

  
Note that "У каждого свои *тараканы в голове*" basically means "Everyone has his own personal quirks." It's not necessarily equivalent to English "to have bees in one's bonnet" (which implies emotional agitation) nor to "to have bats in one's belfry," which implies insanity.

----------


## Valda

7-летний пацан подговаривает 4-летнего братишку: - Слышь, братан, мы с тобой уже большие, пора нам начинать ругаться.
- Пора, - соглашается малыш.
- Значит план такой, - говорит старший. - Завтра утром выходим завтракать, я говорю "б/я", а ты - "п%$да". И следим за реакцией родителей.
Сказано - сделано. На следующее утро сидят на кухне, мама обращается к старшему сыну:
- Что тебе на завтрак положить?
- Мне бы, б/я, оладушков, - бойко отвечает тот.
ХРЯСЬ! - мама со всей дури отвешивает ему подзатыльник и пацан в слезах убегает из кухни, держась за голову.
- Ну, а тебе что? - с угрозой в голосе спрашивает мама младшего.
- Да я уж и не знаю, - робко отвечает малыш, - но только в п%$ду такие оладушки!

----------


## Valda

Жена отправляет мужа в аптеку купить презервативы и говорит: - Кстати, заодно купи мне две пипетки. 
Муж возвращается в бешенстве: - Я больше никогда не пойду в аптеку!!! - Почему? - недоумевает жена. 
- Я у продавщицы спрашиваю два презерватива. Она говорит: -Презервативы кончились. Я говорю: 
- Тогда дайте мне две пипетки. Если бы ты только слышала, как она ржала!!!

----------


## Boyarin

Президент России Владимир Путин пожаловался своему народу, что в Кремле из крана течёт ржавая вода. Типа, Президент испытывает те же самые трудности, что и его граждане. На самом деле Президент ошибочно открыл не тот кран. Путин случайно открыл кран с коньяком!!!

----------


## Boyarin

Если на пачке сигарет пишут "лёгкие" (lights/lungs), то почему на бутылке алкоголя не пишут "печень"?

----------


## Boyarin

Снесла как-то избушка на курьих ножках деревянное яйцо.... Больше к лесу задом избушка не поворачивалась!!!

----------

